# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه الزهرا

## Mahsa.Nzr

*از ویکیپدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد*


دانشگاه الزهرا دانشگاهی است در تهران که ویژهٔ زنان است و در سال ۱۳۴۳ تأسیس شد. نام این دانشگاه قبل از انقلاب ۱۳۵۷ «دانشگاه فرح پهلوی» بود.
دانشگاه فرح پهلوی در ۳۰ فروردین۱۳۵۴ گشایش بافت. پیشینه این دانشگاه به سال ۱۳۴۳  بر می گردد که گشایش مدرسه عالی دختران از تصویب شورای مرکزی دانشگاههای  ایران گذشت و در برنامه عمرانی چهارم به تصویب رسید که پرداخت هزینه  ساختمان مدرسه عالی دختران در ونک را دفتر مخصوص شهبانو بر عهده گیرد . در  سال ۱۳۵۴ مدرسه عالی دختران  از نظر حقوقی به یک سازمان آموزشی دولتی غیر انتفاعی تبدیل شد و در ردیف  دانشگاههای کشور در آمد و زیر ریاست عالیه فرح پهلوی گسترش یافت و برای نخستین بار دانشگاه فرح پهلوی از راه آزمون سراسری گزینش دانشجویان را انجام داد. تا سال ۱۳۵۷ دانشگاه فرح پهلوی  دارای چهار دانشکده علوم پایه، ادبیات و علوم انسانی، علوم مدیریت و  اقتصاد و هنر بود. دانشگاه فرح پهلوی بسیار مدرن و مجهز است و دارای  خوابگاه دختران، مهد کودک ، آمفی تئاترها، استخرها، رستوران ها، و سالن  ورزش می باشد.دانشگاه فرح پهلوی پس از انقلاب ۱۳۵۷ به دانشگاه محبوبه  متحدین تغییر یافت و در سال ۱۳۶۲ به دانشگاه الزهرا نام گذاری شد.
این دانشگاه در ده ونک  تهران قرار دارد و دارای دانشکدههای علوم تربیتی و روانشناسی، علوم  اجتماعی واقتصاد، ادبیات، زبانها و تاریخ، فنی و مهندسی، تربیت بدنی، علوم  پایه، الهیات، هنر، و پژوهشکدهٔ زنان است. همچنین انتشاراتی مخصوص به خود دارد و از کتابخانه مخصوص نابینایان برخوردار است.
پس از انقلاب ایران، رئیس این دانشگاه زهرا رهنورد و پس از وی محبوبه مباشری بوده است.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*توسعه فضاها*  دانشگاه  الزهراء (س) با وسعتي معادل 9 هكتار،افزون بر فضاي فيزيكي دانشكده ها،  داراي: آمفي تئاترها، استخرها، رستوران ها، غذا خوري هاي آماده، سالن ورزش،  بانك، پست و مهد كودك نيز مي باشد. براي تكميل اين مجموعه از نظر فضاي  كالبدي، علاوه بر توسعه زير بناي دانشكده هاي: الهيات و ادبيات (1500 متر  مربع) و هنر (3285 متر مربع) سالن ورزش چند منظوره با 4000 متر مربع زير  بنا، استخر سرپوشيده باغ نو به وسعت 1000 متر مربع و ساختمان طرح عمراني  دانشكده علوم انساني (ساختمان خوارزمي) دانشگاه الزهراء (س) ، در ده طبقه  با وسعت 18 هزار متر مربع زير بنا، نيز احداث گرديده است*.* همچنين  پرديس آموزشي راه آهن به متراژ 5 هكتار، بنا بر دستور رئيس جمهور و مساعي  رئيس دانشگاه، به مالكيت دانشگاه در آمده است. كه در آينده نزديك مجموعه  عظيم فرهنگي دانشگاه در آن احداث خواهد شد.
توسعه  فضاهای دانشگاه الزهراء(س) گوياي رشدي چشمگير به لحاظ فضاي كالبدي مي باشد  لذا، گزيده اي از روند گسترش آن در اين بخش، از زبان كلمات بيان مي گردد :
 


*مدرسه عالی دختران ايران(آذر ماه 1343) :* 



افتتاح  مکان های اوليه مدرسه عالی دختران ايران در خيابان های وصال شيرازی و  ايرانشهر که متعاقبا در سال 1346 تغيير مکان يافت و به فضايی در محدوده  خيابان ونک منتقل شد. 


*انضمام اراضي مجاور به دانشگاه(بهمن ماه 1345 ):*



انضمام  اراضي مجاور به دانشگاه (معروف به باغ نو) به فضای مدرسه عالي دختران  ايران واقع در محدوده خيابان ونک، دانشگاه الزهراء(س) به تصويب رسيد.  دانشگاه الزهراء(س) درآغاز، پس از انتقال به محدوده ده ونک، فضايی حدود  34000 متر مربع را شامل می شد، اين مساحت در سال 1345 با انضمام اراضی  مجاور دانشگاه معروف به باغ نو به متراژ 37/86867 متر مربع افزايش يافت. در  سال 1383 نيز با استقرار در اراضی مجموعه آموزشی راه آهن به متراژ 51760  متر مربع، پهنه دانشگاه الزهراء (س) به مساحت 37/138627 وسعت يافت. 


*سالن ورزش سر پوشيده(تابستان 1345) :* 



ايجاد سالن ورزش سر پوشيده به مساحت تقريبي يكهزار متر مربع در مدرسه عالي دختران ايران.




*ساختمان خوابگاه در مدرسه عالي دختران(ارديبهشت ماه 1346 ):* 



تأسيس  اولين ساختمان خوابگاه در مدرسه عالي دختران ايران و ايجاد بهداري دانشگاه  در قسمت خوابگاه مزبور . متعاقبا در سال 1372 احداث مجتمع خوابگاهی  فرزانگان دانشگاه الزهراء (س) مشتمل بر 4 گلستان با متراژ حدود 20000 متر  مربع در محوطه ای مشجر با متراژ حدود 5 هکتار جهت اسکان و پذيرايی  دانشجويان شهرستانی دانشگاه الزهراء (س) همچنين آغاز ساخت خوابگاه جديد  شماره 5 فرزانگان در سال 1380. 



*مهرماه 1346 :* 



بهره برداري از ساختمان شماره 1 (روان شناسي) و 5 ساختمان ديگر در مدرسه عالی دختران (به مساحت 2033 متر مربع




*مهد كودك سال1357 :* 



تأسيس مهد كودك در مدرسه عالي دختران ايران به منظور استفاده اساتيد، كارمندان و ... متأهل صاحب فرزند .




*ساختمان خوارزمی* *(ارديبهشت ماه 1373 ):* 



**

آغاز  فعاليت ساختماني احداث بنای خوارزمی در پرديس مرکزی دانشگاه الزهراء (س)  به همت آقای دکتر کوهيان (رياست وقت دانشگاه) و با حضور دكتر سهراب پور  معاون دفاعي و عمراني وزارت فرهنگ و آموزش عالي که تا سال 1377 در مرحله  سفت کاری متوقف شد و از نظر سازمان مديريت و برنامه ريزی ساختمانی راکد  محسوب گرديد. پس از ورود خانم دکتر رهنورد به دانشگاه الزهراء (س) و  درخواست ايشان از نهاد ها و وزارتخانه ها برای مساعدت در راستای ادامه ساخت  و ساز ساختمان مزبور، سازمان گسترش به رياست آقای مهندس ترکان با تاسی به  نام مبارک حضرت زهرا (س) مبلغ 500 ميليون تومان برای راه اندازی مجدد پروژه  متوقف شده پرداخت نمود. لذا، سازمان مديريت نيز حاضر به پرداخت مجدد هزينه  اتمام ساخت و ساز ساختمان مزکورگرديد. نتيجتا بنای اين ساختمان در سال  1382 پايان يافت و پس از ده سال افتتاح گرديد.


*دبستان گل هاي دانشگاه الزهراء (س) سال 1375 :* 



تاسيس دبستان گل هاي دانشگاه الزهراء (س) و متعاقبا مدرسه راهنمایی و دبيرستان گل هاي دانشگاه الزهراء (س) در سال های 1377 و 1383. 


*كتابخانه نابينايان ،استخر سرپوشيده و ... (**تابستان 1378 ):* 



- مقدمات  احداث كتابخانه نابينايان در خوابگاه در دانشگاه الزهراء (س) در سال 1378  فراهم شد و در سال 1384 به پايان رسيد. در سال 1384 کتابخانه ديگری نيز،  جنب کتابخانه مرکزی، برای نابينايان تاسيس گرديد.
- آغاز  فعاليت ساختماني احداث سالن ورزش چند منظوره ايران به مساحت 4000 متر مربع  واقع در محل باغ نو. ساخت سالن مزبور با هزينه ای معادل مبلغ 200،000،000  تومان به همت و حمايت آقای هاشمی طبا (معاون سازمان تربيت بدنی استان  تهران) تا پايان تابستان 1379 انجام گرفت و به مرحله بهره برداری رسيد. 
- آغاز فعاليت ساختماني احداث استخر سر پوشيده در محوطه خوابگاه با زير بناي 1000 متر مربع.




*الحاق مجموعه آموزشی راه آهن(فروردين ماه 1382):*



پس  از 25 سال انجام نامه نگاری و دستور روسای جمهور، تلاش روسای دانشگاه برای  الحاق مجموعه آموزشی راه آهن به دانشگاه که تقريبا به صورت غير فعال مانده  بود، به نتيجه رسيد و سند منگوله دار مجتمع راه آهن و ثبت آن به نام  دانشگاه الزهراء (س) به مساحت بيش از پنج هکتار در نتيجه حمايت های موثر  جناب آقای خاتمی رئيس جمهور وقت و در پی تلاش های مستمر خانم دکتر رهنورد  رئيس وقت دانشگاه الزهراء (س) تحقق پذيرفت. 
متعاقبا  انضمام رسمی فضای مجموعه آموزشی مجتمع راه آهن به دانشگاه الزهراء (س) در  تاريخ 29/12/1382 صورت گرفت و دانشگاه الزهراء (س) از تاريخ 31/3/1383 در  اراضی ياد شده استقرار و درب ورودی اصلی دانشگاه از خيابان ونک به ميدان  شيخ بهايی انتقال يافت.




*مهر ماه 1382 :* 



افتتاح ساختمان 18000 متر مربعی دانشگاه الزهراء (س) به نام ساختمان خوارزمي.


*مجموعه علمي، فرهنگي و هنري دانشگاه الزهراء(تير ماه 1382):*


افتتاح  مجموعه علمي، فرهنگي و هنري دانشگاه الزهراء (س) مشتمل بر نگارخانه كمال  الدين بهزاد، كلينيك مشاوره و روانشناسي، كتاب فروشي دانشگاه الزهراء (س) و  كلاس هاي آزاد كوتاه مدت علمي و هنري.


*سفره خانه سنتی ترمه(بهمن ماه 1382):*



افتتاح  و بازگشایی مکان سفره خانه سنتی ترمه دانشگاه الزهراء (س) به همت روابط  عمومی دانشگاه، پس از بازسازی مجدد با دکوراسيون سنتی، در راستای انجام طرح  ايجاد مجموعه فرهنگی رفاهی دانشگاه الزهراء (س).


*خردادماه 1383 :* 



اتمام  طرح ساماندهی به چهار سالن پرديس شرقی دانشگاه الزهراء (س) از جمله سالن  های مرکز همايش های پروين اعتصامی و سالن های تالار اجتماعات مشرق در  راستای اتمام طرح ايجاد مجموعه فرهنگی، رفاهی دانشگاه الزهراء (س) به همت  مدير روابط عمومی دانشگاه.


***1384 :* 



 
طراحی سردر و تابلوی جديد پرديس شرقی دانشگاه الزهراء (س) ورودي ميدان شيخ بهايی توسط هنرمند، آقای مهندس مهدی مکی نژاد . 









 *1389 :* 

نمای جدید سر در شمالی دانشگاه الزهرا س در دوره ریاست سرکار خانم دکتر مباشری طراحی و تاسیس گردید.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*شهدای دانشگاه الزهراء (س)*

بدون  ترديد دين به شهداي والامقام كه جان عزيز خود را نثار تماميت ارضي كشور  نموده اند، بر يكايك ما پوشيده نيست . لذا، هم خود را بر آن نهاديم تا بخشي  را به شهداي معظم دانشگاه الزهراء(س) در جنگ تحميلي تخصيص دهيم. باشد كه  روح آن بزرگان را در اين اندك شاد گردانيم :


*آذر ماه 1381 :* علی  نوری شهيد دانشگاه الزهراء (س) : پيکر پاک شهيد علی نوری يکی از کارکنان  زحمتکش و بسيجی دانشگاه الزهراء (س) که در سال 1362 به درجه رفيع شهادت  نائل آمده بود، پس از سال ها مفقود بودن، در سال 1380 توسط ستاد جستجوی  مفقودين کشف گرديد و در تاريخ 15/9/1381 از دانشگاه الزهراء (س) تشييع  گرديد. 


***1366 :* فاطمه قزوینی شهیده دانشگاه الزهراء (س) - شهیده  فاطمه قزوینی در سال 1340 در خانواده ای مذهبی دیده به جهان گشود. در سال  1358 پس از قبولی در آزمون سراسری، در رشته اقتصاد دانشگاه الزهراء (س)  پذیرفته، به تحصیل مشغول شد. پس از انقلاب فرهنگی و گشایش مجدد دانشگاه ها  (1364 - 1362) نامبرده از اعضای فعال شورای مرکزی انجمن اسلامی دانشگاه  گشت. وی در سال 1365 از دانشگاه الزهراء (س) فارغ التحصیل گردید. شهیده  قزوینی با تاسی از فضای خانوادگی و تعلیمات پدر مقلد امام بود . شهیده  قزوینی در تاریخ 26/12/ 1366 در جریان حمله موشکی عراق همراه سه فرزند خود  به شهادت رسید. لذا، به ياد بود اين شهيده گرانقدر، بنايی از ساختمان های  دانشگاه الزهراء (س) به نام وی نام گذاری گرديد. 


* مراكز تصميم گيري دانشگاه الزهراء (س)*




*هیأت امناء دانشگاه:* هيأت امناء مركب از اعضای حقوقی و حقیقی به شرح ذیل میباشد:




*اسامی اعضای حقوقی:*



آقایان:  دکتر کامران دانشجو، وزیر محترم علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری و رئیس هیأت امناء  دانشگاه الزهراء(س)؛ دکتر حسن زیاری، ریاست محترم کمیسیون دائمی هیأت  امناء دانشگاه الزهراء(س)؛ دکتر مهدی ایرانمنش، معاون محترم وزیر و رئیس  مرکز هیأتهای امناء و هیأت ممیزه مرکزی؛ دکتر الهیار ترکمن، نماینده محترم  برنامه ریزی و نظارت راهبردی ریاست جمهوری و خانم دکتر انسیه خزعلی ، رئیس  دانشگاه و دبیر هیأت امناء دانشگاه الزهراء(س).



*اسامی اعضای حقیقی:*


آقایان:  دکتر علی سعیدلو، عضو محترم هیأت امناء دانشگاه الزهراء(س)؛ حجت الاسلام  دکتر ابراهیم کلانتری، عضو محترم هیأت امناء دانشگاه الزهراء(س)؛ دکتر خسرو  دانشجو، عضو محترم هیأت امناء دانشگاه الزهراء(س) و خانمها: دکتر طیبه  صفایی، عضو محترم هیأت امناء دانشگاه الزهراء(س)؛ مهندس اعظم السادات  فراحی، عضو محترم هیأت امناء دانشگاه الزهراء(س)؛ 



*ریاست دانشگاه:* سرکار خانم دکتر انسیه خزعلی




*هیأت رئیسه دانشگاه:*



مركب  از رياست دانشگاه و معاونين آموزشي، پژوهشي، دانشجويي، فرهنگي، اداري مالي  و مسئول دفتر نهاد نمایندگی مقام معظم رهبری در دانشگاه میباشد و وظيفه  تصميم گيري كلي در امور اجرايي را براساس استراتژي دانشگاه در سطح خرد و  كلان بر عهده دارد.



*شورای دانشگاه:*



متشکل  از ریاست دانشگاه، معاونین آموزشی، پژوهشی، فرهنگی اجتماعی، دانشجویی و  اداری – مالی، رؤسای دانشکدههای هشتگانه، رئیس پژوهشکده زنان، مدیرکل  تحصیلات تکمیلی، مدیرکل آموزش، مدیرکل برنامه ریزی آموزشی، دو تن از اعضاء  هیأت علمی هر یک از شوراهای تخصصی (آموزشی و تحصیلات تکمیلی، پژوهشی و  فناوری، دانشجویی و....) به انتخاب شورای مربوطه و در رأی صلاحیتهای عمومی  با تأیید و حکم رئیس دانشگاه، و مسئول روابط عمومی دانشگاه (دبیر جلسه)



***شورای تخصصی فرهنگی و اجتماعی:*



متشکل  از ریاست دانشگاه به عنوان رئیس شورا، معاون فرهنگی و اجتماعی به عنوان  دبیر شورا، مسئول دفتر نهاد نمایندگی مقام معظم رهبری، معاون دانشجویی،  مسئول جهاد دانشگاهی، مسئول ستاد شاهد و امور ایثارگران، مسئول بسیج  اساتید، نماینده بسیج دانشجویی، نماینده انجمن اسلامی دانشجویان.



***شورای تخصصی پژوهش و فناوری:* 



مرکب  از معاون پژوهشی و فناوری موسسه(رئیس شورا)، معاون آموزشی و تحصیلات  تکمیلی، مدیر ارتباط با صنعت دانشگاه، معاونان پژوهشی دانشکدهها و  پژوهشکدهها، یک محقق از هر یک از واحدهای تحقیقاتی وابسته به دانشگاه با  معرفی رییس دانشگاه (در صورتی که واحد مستقل باشد) و با معرفی رئیس دانشکده  و آموزشکده (چنانچه واحد جزو دانشکده و آموزشکده باشد) با تایید و حکم  رئیس دانشگاه، دو تن از میان چهار تن از اعضای هیأت علمی صاحب فعالیتها و  آثار پژوهشی و فناوری ارزنده پیشنهادی معاون پژوهشی و فناوری با تایید و  حکم رئیس دانشگاه.



***هیأت ممیزه دانشگاه:* 


متشکل از 11 عضو هیأت علمی (8 استاد، 1 دانشیار، 1 استادیار) و به ریاست رئیس دانشگاه و دبیری معاون آموزشی تشکیل جلسه میدهد. 


***شوراها و کمیتههایی که دانشگاه را در پیشبرد اهدافش یاری مینماید.* 



الف-کمیته اجرایی قانون مدیریت خدمات کشوری 
ب- شورای بهره وری و تحول اداری 
ج- کمیته اجرایی تشکیلات 
د- کمیته راهبری آموزش
ه- کمیته ارزیابی عملکرد
و- شورای نظام پیشنهادات
ز- ستاد طرح تکریم ارباب رجوع

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*توسعه دانشگاه الزهرا(س)*


دانشگاه  الزهراء(س)، ميعادگاه بانوان علاقهمند به آموزش و پژوهش، همواره به توسعه  در ابعاد مختلف توجه نموده و برنامههای ویژهای نيز برای پيشرفت هر چه  افزونتر در زمینههای گوناگون علمی، آموزشی، تحقیقاتی و پژوهشی داشته است.  بی شک ضرورت تداوم حرکت در این مسیر تا رسیدن به تکامل مطلوب امری بدیهی  است و موجب رشد دانش کشور اسلامی ايران میگردد. با توجه به محدودیتهای  مکانی موجود دانشگاه الزهراء(س) و برخورداری از مقياسی پایینتر از  استانداردهای کشور، توسعه فضاهای فيزيکی آن تا محدوده ميدان شيخ بهايی و  بزرگراه شهيد چمران از اهداف مهم دانشگاه میباشد. در همین راستا برنامههای  خاصی نیز پیش بینی شده است که از آن جمله میتوان به موارد ذیل اشاره نمود:




توسعه رشتههای تحصيلی به ويژه در مقاطع کارشناسي ارشد و دکتری و جذب 2000  دانشجوی ديگر علاوه بر 2054 دانشجوی موجود در مقاطع ياد شده در راستای  افزايش تعداد دانشجويان مقطع تحصيلات تکميلی دانشگاه الزهراء(س) تا سقف  5000 نفر(تا پايان برنامه پنجم توسعه) 



تجهيز کارگاهها و آزمایشگاههای آموزشی 
فراهم آوردن زمینههای لازم برای توسعه فعالیتهای آموزشی به ويژه در دانشکدههای هنر و تربيت بدنی
ايجاد مراکز تحقيقاتی در کليه زمینههای علمی و توسعه پژوهشکده زنان 
ايجاد مرکز آموزش زبان برای دانشجويان خارجی
توسعه کتابخانه مرکزی و کتابخانههای اقماری آن 
توسعه برنامههای پژوهشی دانشگاه
توسعه مرکز داده ورزی دانشگاه
ايجاد فضاهای مناسب تفريحی ورزشی برای دانشجويان (با تکيه بر ارزشهای ايرانی اسلامی)
ايجاد فضای مناسب جهت مرکز بهداشت درمان و مشاوره دانشگاه و نهایتاً تبديل آن به درمانگاه
ايجاد سالن اجتماعات با گنجايش مطلوب برای برگزاری همایشها 
ايجاد مهمان سرا ويژه استادان مدعو داخلی و خارجی

*طرح های تملک دارایی های سرمایه ای شامل*:




تأمین فضاهای آموزشی و کمک آموزشی:



طرح احداث کتابخانه مرکزی و آمفیتئاتر
طرح احداث سلف سرویس
محوطه سازی و تأسیسات زیربنایی
طرح احداث خوابگاه
طرح احداث مسجد
طرح احداث سالن ورزشی



طرح پژوهشی: احداث مرکز رشد



طرح تعمیرات و تجهیزات




*پژوهشکده ها و مراکز تحقیقاتی تاسیس شده در دانشگاه*:



مرکز تحقیقات فيزيک 
مرکز تحقیقات شيمی
پژوهشکده شعر و هنر
پژوهشکده بینالمللی اقتصاد اسلامی صدر(ره)
پژوهشکده مطالعات کودک و نوجوان

*رشته های ایجاد شده در سال 1388*



تربیت بدنی، گرایش رفتار حرکتی، مقطع کارشناسی ارشد 
زبان و ادبیات فارسی، مقطع دکترا
آمار و کاربردها، مقطع کارشناسی
طراحی صنعتی، مقطع کارشناسی ارشد 
زبان روسی، مقطع کارشناسی



*رشته های ایجاد شده در سال 1389*



تربیت بدنی و علوم ورزشی، گرایش مدیریت ورزشی، مقطع کارشناسی ارشد
علوم کامپیوتر، مقطع کارشناسی
مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات، مقطع کارشناسی ارشد
مهندسی سیستمهای انرژی، فیزیک مهندسی، مقطع کارشناسی
مترجمی زبان فرانسه، مقطع کارشناسی ارشد
روان شناسی بالینی، مقطع کارشناسی ارشد
زیست شناسی، میکروبیولوژی، مقطع دکترا
حسابداری، مقطع دکترا
آموزش زبان فارسی برای غیر فارسی زبانان، مقطع کارشناسی ارشد




*رشته های ایجاد شده در سال 13**90*



کارشناسی ارشد زبان شناسی همگانی
دکتری زبان شناسی همگانی

*رشته های ایجاد شده در سال 1391*



دکتری جامعه شناسی
دکتری زبان و ادبیات عرب


*برنامه های آتی:*



*دانشگاه مجازی الزهراء(س):* تاسيس دانشگاه مجازی الزهراء(س) در راستای همگامی با تکنولوژی جديد و حضور موثر در عرصه جهانی و دانشگاههای مجازی.



*** دانشگاه بین المللی الزهراء(س):* بینالمللی نمودن دانشگاه الزهراء(س) به عنوان برجستهترین دانشگاه زنان در سطح جهان اسلام.



*** ایجاد موسسه علمی، فرهنگی، هنری و رفاهی دانشگاه الزهراء(س):*  تاسيس موسسه چندمنظوره علمی، فرهنگی، هنری و رفاهی دانشگاه الزهراء(س) به  منظور ارتقاء سطح دانش و بينش عمومی، اعتلای فرهنگ و هنر کشور و اشاعه  فرهنگ و هنر اصيل ايرانی و اسلامی همچنين فراهم ساختن شرايطی بهينه جهت  بهره برداری عموم و جامعه دانشگاهی.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده تربیت بدنی و علوم ورزشی
*

 


*تاریخچه دانشکده*


دانشکده  تربیت بدنی و علوم ورزشی در سال 1373 مورد موافقت اصولی وزارت علوم,  تحقیقات و فناوری قرار گرفت و در سال 1374با موافقت قطعی آن وزارتخانه  تاسیس گردید . قبل از سالهاي ياد شده گروه تربيت بدني؛ سرويس دهنده واحدهاي  تربيت بدني عمومي براي كل دانشگاه بود. 
خانم  ها طاهریان، دکتر نوربخش، دکتر شمشکی از سرپرست های پیشین دانشکده و خانم  دکتر نظرعلی ریاست پیشین دانشکده تربیت بدنی و علوم ورزشی را طی سالهای قبل  برعهده داشتند.


*گرایش های و مقاطع تحصیلی ارائه شده تا کنون*




 مقطع کارشناسی و کارشناسی ناپیوسته

دو  گروه آزاد و دبیری با ظرفیت 56 نفر در سال 1374 به عنوان اولین ورودی  دانشجویان تربیت بدنی و علوم ورزشی پذیرفته شدند. گرایش جانبازان و معلولین  در مقطع کارشناسی در سال 1376 به تصویب وزارت علوم, تحقیقات و فناوری  رسید. دانشکده تربیت بدنی و علوم ورزشی اولین و تنها دانشکده ای است که تا  سال 1384 این گرایش را در جهت توسعه و رشد ورزش جانبازان و معلولین ارائه  نموده است. سه گرایش رفتار حرکتی، مدیریت ورزشی و فیزیولوژی ورزشی روزانه و  شبانه از سال 1385 در جهت رشد و توسعه اختصاصی تر تربیت بدنی و علوم ورزشی  ارائه شده است.
کارشناسی ناپیوسته تربیت بدنی و علوم ورزشی نیز در سال 1382 در این دانشکده ارائه شد. 


 مقطع کارشناسی ارشد

مقطع  کارشناسی ارشد تربیت بدنی و علوم ورزشی با گرایش فیزیولوژی ورزشی در پی  درخواست دانشکده تربیت بدنی و علوم ورزشی دانشگاه الزهراء (س) و موافقت  وزارت علوم, تحقیقات و فناوری در سال1382 با پذیرش 21 دانشجوی شبانه و  روزانه تأسیس گردید. این دانشکده بر آن است که مقطع کارشناسی ارشد را در  دیگر گرایش ها همچون مدیریت ورزشی و رفتار حرکتی به تصویب وزارت علوم,  تحقیقات و فناوری برساند. 

*آمار دانشجویان, اعضاء هیئت علمی و کارکنان*

این  دانشکده در حال حاضر با دارا بودن بیش از 624 دانشجو در مقطع کارشناسی و  بیش از 63 دانشجو در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد گرایش فیزیولوژی ، 12 عضو هیئت  علمی و 3 کارشناس ورزشی ، بیش از 37 استاد مدعو فعالیت های علمی و پژوهشی  خود را ادامه می دهد.

4  کارمند رسمی, 1 کارمند رسمی هم تراز هیئت علمی، 5 نیروی قرارداد با  دانشگاه ، 2 نیروی قرارداد حجمی و 4 نیروی شرکتی در جهت توسعه و رشد  دانشکده تربیت بدنی فعالیت می نمایند.


*قوت های دانشکده تربیت بدنی و علوم ورزشی*



داشتن گرایش جانبازان و معلولین در مقطع کارشناسی به عنوان تنها دانشگاه کشور

اشتغال به تحصیلی تعدادی از اعضای هیت علمی دانشکده در مقطع دکتری

درآمدزایی نسبتاً مناسب از محل دانشجویان شبانه

داشتن مدارک ورزشی بین المللی توسط اساتید دانشکده

اشتغال به کار سر مربیگری تیم های ملی بانوان توسط اساتید دانشکده


*اهداف آتی*



برنامه ریزی برای ایجاد مقطع کارشناسی ارشد در گرایش های جدید

برگزاری کارگاه ها، همایش ها، نمایشگاه ها و ..... 

مشارکت و همکاری با دیگر دانشکده ها در زمینه های علمی، پژوهشی و ...

نظارت بر محتوای دروس تدریس شده و انطباق آنها با نیازهای روز جامعه و آزمون های مقاطع بالاتر

تهیه شرح شغل و وظیفه با توجه به اهداف دانشگاه و دانشکده برای بهره وری نیروی انسانی

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده ادبیات زبان ها و تاریخ

*

 
این  دانشکده از سال 1343 با عنوان "دانشکده­ی مترجمی زبان­های خارجی و  منشي­گری" تأسیس شد. مهم­ترین تحولات و دستاوردهای آن در چهل و شش سال  گذشته عبارت است از:      


تأسیس رشته­های جدید:


  الهیات (1365) زبان و ادبیات فارسی( 1365) تاریخ (1370) زبان و ادبیات  عربي(1377) زبانشناسی(1383)و آموزش زبان فارسی به غیرفارسی زبانان (1388) و  تفکیک دو دانشکده­ی ادبیات (1373) و الهیات (1381) از این دانشکده به دلیل  ناهمگونی رشته­ها و گرایش­های موجود. 


گروه­های آموزشی دانشکده عبارت است از:


1-      زبان و ادبــیات فارسی (دوره­ ی کارشناسی و کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری)

2-      زبانشـــناسی همگانی (دوره­­ی کارشناسی ارشد)

3-      زبان و ادبيات انگلیسی (دوره­­ی کارشناسی ادبیات انگلیسی، دوره­­ی کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری آموزش انگلیسی) 

4-  زبان و ادبیـــات عربی (دوره­ ی کارشناسی و کارشناسی ارشد ) 


5-      مترجمی زبان فرانسه (دوره­ ی کارشناسی و کارشناسی ارشد)

6-   تاريخ  (دوره­ ی کارشناسی تاریخ، کارشناسی ارشد در سه گرایش تاریخ اسلام و تاریخ  ایران و تاریخ اسلام در شمال آفریقا و دوره­ی دکتری در چهار گرایش تاریخ  جاهلیت و صدر اسلام، تارخ ایران در قرون میانه، تاریخ ایران در دوره­ي  معاصر و تاریخ فرق و مذاهب اسلامي)


7-زبان و ادبیات روسی(دوره ی کارشناسی)



این  دانشکده در حال حاضر حدود يك­هزار ودویست و نوزده دانشجو، شش دوره­ی  کارشناسی ارشد و سه دوره­ي دکتری دارد. 70%  دانشجویان در دوره­های  کارشناسی و 30%  در دوره­های تحصیلات­تکمیلی مشغول به تحصیل­اند. اعضای  هیأت علمی دانشکده، چهل و نه نفر با رتبه­ی علمی زیر است:
دو استاد تمام، دوازده دانشیار، بیست و پنج استادیار ، ده مربی.


**  امکانات آموزشی و پژوهشی دانشکده

1.آزمايشگاه­های زبان 

 2. پايگاه رايانه­اي(سایت کارشناسی)

 3. پايگاه رايانه­اي (سايت هیئت علمی و تحصیلات تکمیلی)

 4.کتابخانه­ي مرکزی دانشکده 

 5. کتابخانه­ي تخصصی تاریخ  

6. واحد سمعی بصری  

 7.مرکز مطالعات چند  رسانه ای

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده علوم اجتماعی و اقتصاد
*


این  دانشکده از بدو تاسیس دانشگاه و پذیرش دانشجو در گرایش های منشی گری و  حسابداری آغاز به کار کرد. در سال 1350 گرایش های منشی گری و حسابداری به  دو رشته ی مستقل خدمات اداری و حسابداری تقسیم شد و از سال 1365 در قالب یک  دانشکده ی مستقل با عنوان دانشکده ی علوم اجتماعی و اقتصاد به فعالیت خود  ادامه داد.
این دانشکده 48 عضو هیات علمی تمام وقت و از همکاری استادان مدعو نیز  برخوردار است. 25 نفر از کارشناسان و کارمندان خدمات آموزشی را به حدود  1178 دانشجوی روزانه و شبانه ارائه می دهند.

 

پنج گروه آموزشی آن عبارتند از:


1- گروه اقتصاد در مقطع کارشناسی با گرایش اقتصاد نظری و کارشناسی ارشد با  دو گرایش علوم اقتصادی و توسعه اقتصادی و برنامه ریزی و دکترای اقتصاد


2- گروه حسابداری در مقاطع کارشناسی و کارشناسی ارشد با دو گرایش حسابداری و حسابرسی و دکترای حسابداری


3- گروه علوم اجتماعی در مقطع کارشناسی با گرایش پژوهشگری و کارشناسی ارشد با دو گرایش پژوهشگری، جامعه شناسی و دکترای جامعه شناسی


4- گروه مدیریت در مقاطع کارشناسی با گرایش بازرگانی و کارشناسی ارشد با  گرایش بازاریابی و مالی و رشته مدیریت فناوری اطلاعات و ارتباطات با چهار  گرایش سیستم های اطلاعاتی پیشرفته، مدیریت دانش، کسب و کار الکترونیک و  مدیریت منابع اطلاعاتی


5- گروه مطالعات زنان و خانواده در مقطع کارشناسی مطالعات خانواده و کارشناسی ارشد مطالعات زنان گرایش زن در خانواده


* امکانات آموزشی و پژوهشی دانشکده*

1- کتابخانه تخصصی


2- مرکز رایانه ویژه دوره های کارشناسی و تحصیلات تکمیلی


3- مرکز مطالعات و پژوهش های کودکان نوجوانان و جوانان


4- مرکز همایش کوثر

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده روانشناسی و  علوم تربیتی
*
 


گروه  روانشناسی به عنوان یکی از اولین رشته های تحصیلی در بدو تاسیس دانشگاه در  سال 1343، با سه گرایش مشاوره و راهنمایی ، روانشناسی کودکان استثنایی و  روانشناسی صنعتی آغاز به کار نمود . 


این  گروه پس از انقلاب فرهنگی ، در دانشکده ادبیات ، الهیات و علوم انسانی جای  گرفت و به همراه گروه های کتابداری و علوم تربیتی تا سال 1372 از واحدهای  تابعه آن دانشکده محسوب می گردید . پس از آن دانشکده علوم تربیتی و  روانشناسی در سال 1372 به طور مستقل فعالیت خود را آغاز نمود . 



*وضعیت موجود دانشکده علوم تربیتی و روان شناسی:* 


در  این دانشکده 38نفر هیات علمی شامل :1 استاد،12 دانشیار ، 22استادیار و 3  مربی عضویت دارند .تعداد دانشجویان مقطع کارشناسی در کلیه رشته ها 650  دانشجو و کارشناسی ارشد 300 دانشجو می باشد . همچنین در مقطع دکتری  18دانشجو به تحصیل اشتغال دارند . 

هم اکنون در این دانشکده پنج گروه آموزشی در حال فعالیت هستند : 


1.روانشناسی 

2.روانشناسی تربیتی

3.کتابداری و اطلاع رسانی

4.مدیریت آموزشی


5. مشاوره و راهنمایی

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده الهیات*  

در  سال 1365 دانشكده الهيات، ادبيات و علوم انساني با 8 گروه آموزشي الهيات،  ادبيات فارسي، زبان فرانسه، زبان انگليسي، روانشناسي، علوم تربيتي،  كتابداري و تاريخ تأسيس شد.در سال 1373 دانشكده علوم تربيتي و روانشناسي از  اين دانشكده جدا گرديد و در سال 1378 در پي درخواست دانشگاه الزهراء (س)  از وزارت علوم مقطع كارشناسي دانشكده الهيات در 5 رشته فلسفه و حكمت  اسلامي، اديان و عرفان، علوم قرآن و حديث، فقه و مباني حقوق اسلامي و تاريخ  فرهنگ و تمدن ملل اسلامي ايجاد و مقدمه تأسيس دانشكده الهيات شد.


در  سال 1380 بعد از تفكيك دانشكده الهيات و ادبيات ، دانشكده الهيات به صورت  مستقل با 5 گروه آموزشي مشغول به كار شد و به ترتيب در سالهاي 1382 در رشته  علوم قرآن و حديث، 1383 در رشته فقه و مباني حقوق اسلامي، 1384 فلسفه و  حكمت اسلامي گرايش فلسفه و كلام اسلامي و در سال 1387 در رشتههاي تاريخ  فرهنگ و تمدن ملل اسلامي و اديان و عرفان در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد اقدام به  پذيرش دانشجو كرد.

دانشکده الهیات با برخورداری از تعداد 29 نفر عضو هیأت علمی رسمی و 701 نفر دانشجو به امر خطیر آموزش ادامه می دهد.

دانشکده  الهیات با فراهم آوردن امکانات کمک آموزشی از جمله: دستگاههای سمعی بصری،  مرکز کامپیوتر، همچنین کتابخانه ای مشتمل بر بیش از 8500 عنوان کتاب و  نشریات مرتبط به عنوان ابزار کمک آموزشی در صدد ارتقاء کمیت و کیفیت امر  مقدس آموزش است. لازم به ذکر است که همت عالی اعضای هیئت علمی و کارکنان  دانشکده مهمترین سرمایه برای این امر مقدس است.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده هنر*  
مرکز  اولیه و اصلی دانشکده هنردر سال 1343 با گشایش رشته طراحی لباس به وجود  آمد و در سال 1345 به موازات آن رشته هنر و تزیین داخلی تأسیس گردید. سپس  جهت تکمیل رشته های تحصیلی مدرسه عالی دختران و بطور اخص در رشته های هنر و  تزئینات داخلی با تغییر و تکمیل برنامه به رشته معماری داخلی تبدیل گردید  که دروس طراحی پارچه نیز به دلیل مناسب نزدیک با دکوراسیون، تعدادی از  واحدهای آنرا شامل میشد. آموزش هنر به شکل فوق تا خردادماه 1359 ادامه و  سپس با شروع انقلاب فرهنگی متوقف گردید. دانشکده هنر با برنامه ریزی جدید  توسط مسئولین آن در 21 فروردین ماه سال 1361 اولین بازگشایی را پس از  انقلاب فرهنگی در سطح ایران در برداشت و جزء محدود دانشکده های مشغول به  کار در آن زمان محسوب می شد. درخواست توسعه و گسترش هنر با 5 رشته و برنامه  ریزی کامل آن در دانشکده در مهر ماه 1362 به وزارت علوم و آموزش عالی  فرستاده شد و سرانجام در سی و یکمین جلسه شورای عالی برنامه ریزی مورخ  27/10/64 برنامه های جدید آموزشی دوره های کارشناسی نقاشی، گرافیک، صنایع  دستی به تصویب رسید .

گسترش رشته و مقطع در دانشکده هنر

  در سال 1378 کارشناسی ارشد رشته پژوهش هنر و در سال 1379 دکترای رشته  پژوهش هنر و در سال 1388 کارشناسی ارشد رشته طراحی صنعتی ، دانشجو پذیرفت.

رشته و مقاطع موجود در دانشکده هنر

  در حال حاضر دانشکده هنر با 6 رشته طراحی صنعتی ، گرافیک ،نقاشی ،طراحی  پارچه و لباس صنایع دستی ،پژوهش هنر و 6 گرایش و 4 رشته کارشناسی ارشد  طراحی صنعتی ، گرافیک ،نقاشی ،پژوهش هنر و 1 دکترای پژوهش هنر، دارای حدود  1200 نفر دانشجو است و اعضای هیات علمی آن بالغ بر 35 نفر می باشد.

جدول گروههای آموزشی دانشکده هنر








*برخی موفقیتهای دانشجویی:*


- سال1383 زهرا رهبرنیا; اخذ عنوان دانشجوی نمونه کل کشور توسط خانم زهرا رهبرنیا دانشجوی دکتری پژوهش هنر
-كسب  مقام دانشجوي نمونه كشوري در سال 83 واختراع ماشين لباس شويي بدون پودر  توسط خانم پرديس بهمني ، دانشجوي مقطع كارشناسي ارشد صنايع دستي
- سال 1385 راشین خیریه   ;کسب جوایز هنری بین المللی توسط خانم راشین خیریه دانشجوی کارشناسی ارشد گرافیک و بورسیه شدن وی برای تحصیل در مقطع دکتری
-دريافت تقديرنامه در مسابقه كشوري تفكر خلاق 85 توسط خانم معصومه كمالي كارشناس طراحي صنعتي
- دريافت تقديرنامه در مسابقه كشوري تفكر خلاق 85 توسط خانم ثنا حاج علي كارشناس طراحي صنعتي
- دريافت تقديرنامه در مسابقه كشوري تفكر خلاق 85 توسط خانم نيوشا موسوي زاده كارشناس طراحي صنعتي
- كسب عنوان دانشجوي نمونه كشوري در سال 86 توسط خانم فاطمه حسن پور مقطع كارشناسي ارشد رشته صنايع دستي
- سال 1387سمیه مهریزی ثانی;چاپ  دو مقاله از خانم سمیه مهریزی ثانی دانش آموخته رتبه اول کارشناسی ارشد  گرافیک به همراه استاد راهنما در تنها نشریه علمی- پژوهشی هنری کشور و  بورسیه شدن وی برای تحصیل در مقطع دکتری (دانشآموخته مقطع کارشناسی همین  دانشگاه و عضو دفتر استعدادهای درخشان)
-سال 1387 ;کسب جایزه و رتبه دوم مسابقه Gerdoo Design Awards  توسط دانشجویان گروه طراحی صنعتی خانمها نعیمه مردانپور- مریم دانشپور-  نجمه میرجلیلی- زهرا مهدوی و کسب رتبه پنجم همان مسابقه توسط دانشجویان  گروه طراحی صنعتی خانمها فریا مقصودی- مریم یزدانیان در آذر 1387
- تاسیس NGO حمایت از صنایع دستی منسوخ شده و کسب جایزه و رتبه در مسابقه بین المللی یومیوری شیمیون ژاپن توسط خانم پانتهآ واعظ نیا 
-كسب  رتبه در بيست و دومين جشنواره خوارزمي توسط دكتر فردوس حاجيان پاشا كلابي  عضو هيات علمي گروه نقاشی دانشكده هنر دانشگاه الزهرا (س) ، رتبه دوم پژوهش  هاي كاربردي با ارائه طرح شهرك الفبا (نمايش در آموزش) ودريافت تنديس و  نشان افتخار استاد برگزيده بخش هنر و معماري از رئيس جمهورو وزير علوم  تحقيقات و فن آوري 
-كسب مقام اول در نمايشگاه ميراث فرهنگي كشور در زمينه هنر معرق سال 87 توسط خانم صيدا خواجه نژاد رشته صنايع دستي
-كسب رتبه دانشجوي نمونه كشوري در مقطع كارشناسي طراحي صنعتي در سال 87  توسط خانم مريم زارع
-كسب رتبه دانشجوي نمونه كشوري87 توسط خانم معصومه حدادي كارشناسي نقاشي نفر اوّل 
-كسب رتبه دانشجوي نمونه كشوري 87 توسط خانم مطهره ميرزايي در مقطع كارشناسي نقاشي نفر دوّم 
-كسب رتبه دانشجوي نمونه كشوري87توسط خانم سميه هدايت در مقطع كارشناسي نقاشي نفر سوّم 
-كسب رتبه دانشجوي نمونه كشوري87 توسط خانم فاطمه جانبازي در مقطع كارشناسي صنايع دستي نفر اوّل 
-كسب رتبه دانشجوي نمونه كشوري87 توسط خانم مهسا چنانه در مقطع كارشناسي صنايع دستي نفر دوّم 
-كسب رتبه دانشجوي نمونه كشوري87 توسط خانم مرضيه محسني در مقطع كارشناسي ارتباط تصويري نفر اوّل 
-كسب رتبه دانشجوي نمونه كشوري87توسط خانم عاطفه ممبيني  در مقطع کارشناسي طراحي پارچه نفر اوّل
-کسب  رتبه اول رشته پوستر در دومین جشنواره هنری شوق نیاز توسط مریم آزاد در دی  ماه 1387 دانشجوی ارتباط تصویری، شرکت در جشنواره هنر،انسان،گرافیک و چاپ  اثر در کتاب جشنواره
-کسب رتبه برتر در المپیاد علمی دانشجویی سال 88 توسط معصومه اسماعیل زاده 
-کسب رتبه دوم در اولین مسابقه بین المللی طراحی پوستر با عنوان "سرطان  کودک و مسئولیت پذیری اجتماعی" بهمن 88 توسط پری سا(مریم) ملکی دانشجوی  کارشناسی ارشد ارتباط تصویری
-دریافت  تقدیر ویژه در جشنواره بین المللی جوان ایرانی "بخش طراحی پوستر "   تابستان 89 توسط پری سا(مریم) ملکی دانشجوی کارشناسی ارشد ارتباط تصویری
-کسب رتبه اول طراحی بافت پارچه به آثار خانم ها طیبه معینی و شیدا محمد  خانلو و کسب رتبه دوم توسط خانم سحر رستم آبادی کسب رتبه سوم توسط خانم  سمیه پور سعید در طراحی بافت پارچه و کسب رتبه سوم توسط خانم ملیسا پور فیض  در طراحی چاپ پارچه اسفند 90
-کسب  رتبه های اول تا سوم توسط دانشجویان گروه نقاشی به ترتیب خانمها شهربانو  حمزه ، زهرا سلطانی نژاد و مریم عبداللهی  در جشنواره هنر مقاومت اردیبهشت 91

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده علوم پایه*   

دانشکده علوم پایه با پذیرش دانشجو در رشته های شیمی ، ریاضی , زیست شناسی و فیزیک در سال 1366 تاسیس گردید .

در  حال حاضر این دانشکده با داشتن 83 عضو هیات علمی شامل ( استاد، دانشیار،  استادیار و مربی) و همچنین 1203 دانشجو در مقطع کارشناسی (روزانه، شبانه) و  498 دانشجوی کارشناسی ارشد (روزانه، شبانه) و نیز 83 دانشجو در مقطع دکتری  مشغول فعالیت است.



*اعضاي هيئت رئيسه دانشكده:*



* رياست دانشکده** :*دكتر قدسی محمدی زیارانی 
 

* معاون آموزشی:* دکتر داريوش بهمردي
* معاون اداری و مالی:* دکتر حسن شكرچي

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده فنی و مهندسی*  


دانشكده فني مهندسي  در سال 1373 تأسيس شد و با داشتن 2 گروه آموزشي: مهندسي صنايع و مهندسي  كامپيوتر در رشته هاي: مهندسي صنايع / برنامه ريزي و تحليل سيستم، مهندسي  كامپيوتر / نرم افزار (مقطع كارشناسي) و مديريت IT (مقطع كارشناسي ارشد) فعال مي باشد. 
دانشكده  فني مهندسي با برخورداري از تعداد 12 نفر عضو هيأت علمي رسمي و بيش از 30  استاد مدعو براي تعداد 337 نفر دانشجو به فعاليت آموزشي خود ادامه مي دهد.

اين  دانشكده با داشتن مراكز كمك آموزشي چون: مركز كامپيوتر، كارگاه هاي ماشين  افزار، جوشكاري، ورقكاري، اتاق نقشه كشي و كتابخانه اي مشتمل بر بيش از  1100 نسخه كتاب فارسي و بيش از 970 نسخه كتاب لاتين و نشريات مرتبط، به امر  آموزش دانشجويان كمك مي نمايد.

----------

